# Xorg e font [RISOLTO]

## solka

Ciao a tutti,

sono bloccato ad un problema con i font in xorg.

Ho rimosso xfree e installato xorg, ho modificato tutti i file di configurazione dei font (/etc/X11/xorg.conf , /etc/fonts/local.fonts), ma si presentano diversi problemi.

Primo tra tutti con Firefox le pagine non utilizzano i font antialiased [mentre prima con xfree venivano utilizzati correttamente], i font infatti appaiono così.

Inoltre in altri programmi come Sylpheed-Claws o Scite i font sono spropositati e ovviamente senza antialias.

http://www.solka.it/varie/fontorrendisyl.png

http://www.solka.it/varie/fontorrendiscite.png

Ho tentato più e più volte di ri-emergiare i font, ri-emergiare fontconfig e tentare di rimuovere

```
    Load        "xtt"

```

nel file di configurazione di x.org (come consigliato su un topic che avevo letto), ma è servito solo a sistemare i font in firefox (anche se non utilizza comunque i font antialiased).

Di seguito scrivo le parti dei file di config che interessano...

x.org

```
    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"     

```

[/quote]

/etc/fonts/local.conf

```

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/CID/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/encodings/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/freefont/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/local/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/misc/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/terminus/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/Type1/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/ukr/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/util/</dir>

        <dir>/usr/share/fonts/sharefont/</dir>

```

Qualunque consiglio sarà il benvenuto, trovandomi a che fare con un bel grattacapo  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## solka

Mi spiace riuppare questo post, ma non ho ancora trovato la soluzione  :Sad: 

Ho aggiunto la linea

```

FontPath "unix/:-1"

```

nel file di configurazione di xorg e impostato i path nel file /etc/X11/fs/config e questo mi ha permesso di non dover commentare la linea che carica il modulo xtt.

Penso di aver trovato il problema effettivo, solo che non so come risolverlo. 

Come si vede dal listato seguente, Xorg non riesce a caricare i font di quelle cartelle:

```

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/util/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/sharefont/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/consolefonts/, removing from list!

```

questo perchè i file fonts.dir, che dovrebbero contenere le indicazioni dei fonts, sono vuoti, e neppure lanciando 

```
mkfontdir && mkfontscale
```

vengono creati.

Ho notato dai vari topic che il problema è comune, ma non è stata trovata una soluzione valida. Voi avete qualche idea?

----------

## Peach

per quanto riguarda il browser controlla di non avere disabilitato l'XFT di mozilla/firefox (USE="-moznoxft")

per gli altri programmi controlla di aver abilitato il sub-pixel rendering che trovi in /etc/fonts/local.conf (di default è commentato)

dopo aver controllato tutto, prova anche a vedere che ti dice nello specifico un

```
# fc-cache -fv
```

e pasta il risultato se hai ancora problemi

ovviamente ricorda anche di riavviare xfs

```
# /etc/init.d/xfs restart
```

----------

## Gyrus

prova ad installare:

gli unifonts e i freetype

Gyrus

----------

## solka

Ciao a tutti. vi ringrazio per i suggerimenti ma purtroppo non riesco ancora a visualizzare i font con l'antialias.

Provando ad abilitare l'XFT in firefox, e quindi utilizzando USE="-moznoxft" i font delle pagine risultano alcuni estremamente piccoli e con l'antialias, altri no, ma quelli dei menu sono più piccoli di prima e non con l'antialias. Metto uno screen per farmi capire: 

http://www.solka.it/linux/file/firefoxhi.png [high res, ~180K]

Mentre in firefox si è mostrata una qualche speranza, in fluxbox e negli altri applicativi a nulla è servito l'abilitare il sub-pixel rendering.

Una domanda, ma è normale che io non abbia una cartella /usr/share/fonts/truetype ?

Cmq ecco l'output di fc-cache -fv, sembra che processi due volte alcune cartelle...

```

pitagora solka # fc-cache -fv

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts": caching, 0 fonts, 19 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/CID": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/TTF": caching, 21 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/ukr": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/misc": caching, 55 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/util": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi": caching, 398 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/Type1": caching, 29 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/local": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/lfp-fix": caching, 69 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/encodings": caching, 0 fonts, 1 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/large": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/sharefont": caching, 21 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/freefont": caching, 78 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/unifont": caching, 2 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi": caching, 398 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts": caching, 30 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera": caching, 10 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/root/.fonts": skipping, no such directory

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/": caching, 2 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/": caching, 29 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/": caching, 78 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/local/": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/misc/": caching, 55 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/": caching, 30 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/CID/": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/": caching, 10 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/util/": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/sharefont/": caching, 21 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/consolefonts/": caching, 0 fonts, 1 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/consolefonts//partialfonts": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/lfp-fix/": caching, 69 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/": caching, 21 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/": caching, 398 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/": caching, 398 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: succeeded

```

----------

## solka

boh, per il momento mi sono rassegnato...appena avrò un po' di tempo in più mi leggerò le documentazioni di xorg sui font sperando di cavarne fuori qualcosa...  :Mad: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

m'e' appena successa la tua stessa identica cosa.

ho risolto facendo

```
emerge corefonts
```

aggiungendo

```
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

```

a 

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

e riavviando xorg.

----------

## solka

Grazie, mi hai dato lo spunto e sono riuscito a risolvere il problema in firefox perlomeno.

Ho modificato il file /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/defaults/pref/unix.js in questo modo:

```

<cut>

// TrueType

pref("font.FreeType2.enable", true);             <--- TRUE

pref("font.freetype2.shared-library", "libfreetype.so.6");

// if libfreetype was built without hinting compiled in

// it is best to leave hinting off

pref("font.FreeType2.autohinted", true);  <--- TRUE

pref("font.FreeType2.unhinted", true); <--- TRUE

// below a certian pixel size anti-aliased fonts produce poor results

pref("font.antialias.min",        0); <--- 0

pref("font.embedded_bitmaps.max", 1000000);

pref("font.scale.tt_bitmap.dark_text.min", 0); <--- 0

pref("font.scale.tt_bitmap.dark_text.gain", "0.0"); <--- 0

// sample prefs for TrueType font dirs

pref("font.directory.truetype.1", "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"); <--- ho inserito le directory dove sono presenti i file TTF, prima non avevo messo la dir dei corefonts

pref("font.directory.truetype.2", "/usr/share/fonts/TTF");

pref("font.directory.truetype.3", "/usr/share/fonts/freetype");

pref("font.FreeType2.printing", true);

```

Ora mozilla è perfetto, mancano solo fluxbox e idesk, per quello devo capire da quale file di configurazione prendono le directory dei font.

Grazie mille Fonderia  :Smile: 

----------

## solka

E finalmente ho risolto il problema dei font anche con gli altri programmi.

C'era da abilitarle l'antialias in ~/.fonts.conf

```

<match target="font">

        <test qual="any" name="size" compare="more">

                <double>8</double>

        </test>

        <test qual="any" name="size" compare="less">

                <double>15</double>

        </test>

        <edit name="antialias" mode="assign">

                <bool>true</bool>

        </edit>

</match>

```

Grazie a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

